# Husqvarna copy



## Simen (Dec 23, 2017)

Hello everyone.
I have found this husqvarna 365 china copy on a website in norway.
http://motorsaga.no/produkt/motorsag-byggesett-365/
Have someone any experience with these saws?
Greetings from norway


----------



## Conquistador3 (Dec 27, 2017)

Some members would say you put the answer in the correct section. 

I suggest you brew yourself some strong coffee or tea and head over to the chainsaw section of this forum and search for "Huztl kits". That is what you are looking at.

To save you a lot of time: these kits come with mismatched or missing parts and you'll need to buy several genuine parts to get the saw going anyway. While people insist they can be made to work, they are basically junk. 

One last thing: that kit is sold at almost three times the cost of buying it directly in China.


----------



## Mustang71 (Dec 27, 2017)

Looked into the China kit myself and asked about it in the chainsaw forum and decided I didn't want the head ache. Yes you can have a stihl copy 660 brand new with some assembly required for 300 dollars. Sounds like once you solve all the issues assembling it then it may run or may not and may be a good saw or may be a problematic saw. Not for me. If it were a kit for me to put together and should run unless I mess something up then I would do it.


----------



## CLASSIIILVR (Dec 14, 2018)

IF MONEY IS THAT TIGHT, BUY A USED REAL SAW FROM ONE OF THE BIG TWO OR THREE AND MOVE ON! SAVE YOURSELF THE HEADACHES AND MONEY SPENT BAD. LOTS AND LOTS OF GOOD USED SAWS OUT THERE FOR A COUPLE MORE BUCKS THAT WILL RUN CIRCLES AROUND THOSE CHINESE JUNK KITS AND WITHOUT HEADACHES AND TIME LOST MESSING WITH THEM ALL THE TIME.. PLUS NO SAW SHOP WILL WORK ON THEM.


----------



## cuinrearview (Dec 14, 2018)

I think the ".no" suffix in the site address should tell you all you need to know.


----------

